# Acupuncture



## Jodes2011

Right ladies i'm off for my first appointment for Acupuncture on Tuesday and i believe it's works wonders with helping you get your BFP and keeping the little bean stick? Any advice would be great. :hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

:hugs: Relax  I also read that someone else who does acp keeps their belly and feet warm...chinese saying...warm feet, warm uterus [their quote]....

tell us how it went.


----------



## Jodes2011

I certainly will :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Jodes2011 said:


> Right ladies i'm off for my first appointment for Acupuncture on Tuesday and i believe it's works wonders with helping you get your BFP and keeping the little bean stick? Any advice would be great. :hugs:

Jodes, you will have to tell me how it goes! I was thinking of having acupunture myself! All the best in your treatment and hoping that gets you the BFP you want :thumbup:


----------



## StarSign

Rashaa said:


> :hugs: Relax  I also read that someone else who does acp keeps their belly and feet warm...chinese saying...warm feet, warm uterus [their quote]....
> 
> tell us how it went.

Siberian ginseng helps do the same thing. main source of original plant- China ;)


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd!


----------



## Indigo77

Don't take cell pictures with your camera like (Googly?) did because it may interfere with the energy flow to your chakras and your acupuncturist may get pissed off...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Don't take cell pictures with your camera like (Googly?) did because it may interfere with the energy flow to your chakras and your acupuncturist may get pissed off...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## goldie66

Hi Jodes2011

I've also started acupuncture,I'm going for my 4th session tomorrow.she has me going twice aweek to start with...

She also has me on chinese herbs "tablet form", 12 of each aday,they are tiny..
This is them below....

*Tong Jing Wan*...Irregular, overdue menstruation, difficult emmenia, sore loin and belly, scanty menses.

*Xiao Yao Wan*...What does it do?
In Traditional Chinese Medicine (TCM), Qi is the vital energy whose smooth flow around the body keeps the body and its organs working in harmony. When a flow of Qi in meridians is stagnated the affected organs will malfunction. In case of liver Qi stagnation, one typically feels distending pain along the sides of the body (especially in the chest), easily gets upset, depressed, and has irregular, painful menstruation or swollen breasts for woman.

By the way ladies it is very relaxing:sleep: lol
You don't feel the needles at all..

Will keep you posted in how its going...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png


----------



## Garnet

Good Luck!!


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> Don't take cell pictures with your camera like (Googly?) did because it may interfere with the energy flow to your chakras and your acupuncturist may get pissed off...

:rofl:

Yeah, BUT, in my defence, I gotta tell ya - it's pretty boring. Keep your cell out of reach so you're not tempted!


----------



## cebethel

Jodes2011 said:


> Right ladies i'm off for my first appointment for Acupuncture on Tuesday and i believe it's works wonders with helping you get your BFP and keeping the little bean stick? Any advice would be great. :hugs:

I've been thinking about trying acupuncture for anxiety issues :thumbup:


----------



## googly

Eva is back! Hey :wave: How's you/your bean? all good??

Re. acupuncture, I don't know if it's coincidence, but I have felt way calmer about the whole ttc thing in the last couple of months since I've been having acupuncture... I do rate it for that :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

Ohhh I need calm in my life :)

I've been having anxiety issues..........severe anxiety :blush:

Have first US on friday, so yep, all anxious over that too........ack!


----------



## Indigo77

I hope you take a pic!


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> I hope you take a pic!

I'll take a pic........of what I dont know, but there will be a pic.

The dr office is old tv themed. They got different tv show themed rooms. Last one I was in was the brady bunch/partridge family

Im hoping for the magnum pi room next lol


----------



## Indigo77

You gonna wear bell bottoms to your appointment? 

I think you should dress 'special' for each appointment!


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> You gonna wear bell bottoms to your appointment?
> 
> I think you should dress 'special' for each appointment!

I might wear my fro wig on Friday :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

I dare you! :rofl:


----------



## Natsby

I have acupuncture every week too, I am sure it helps with stress and she is trying to sort out my blood, liver and spleen as well as strengthening all the reproductive organs. Lets hope it does the trick.


----------



## Jodes2011

goldie66 said:


> Hi Jodes2011
> 
> I've also started acupuncture,I'm going for my 4th session tomorrow.she has me going twice aweek to start with...
> 
> She also has me on chinese herbs "tablet form", 12 of each aday,they are tiny..
> This is them below....
> 
> *Tong Jing Wan*...Irregular, overdue menstruation, difficult emmenia, sore loin and belly, scanty menses.
> 
> *Xiao Yao Wan*...What does it do?
> In Traditional Chinese Medicine (TCM), Qi is the vital energy whose smooth flow around the body keeps the body and its organs working in harmony. When a flow of Qi in meridians is stagnated the affected organs will malfunction. In case of liver Qi stagnation, one typically feels distending pain along the sides of the body (especially in the chest), easily gets upset, depressed, and has irregular, painful menstruation or swollen breasts for woman.
> 
> By the way ladies it is very relaxing:sleep: lol
> You don't feel the needles at all..
> 
> Will keep you posted in how its going...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png

Thanks Goldie :hugs: yeah she did mention about taking supplements and fish oils etc.... I did wonder about the needles and i'm very relieved you can't feel them :thumbup: yes please let me know how your getting on :flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Don't take cell pictures with your camera like (Googly?) did because it may interfere with the energy flow to your chakras and your acupuncturist may get pissed off...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Yeah, BUT, in my defence, I gotta tell ya - it's pretty boring. Keep your cell out of reach so you're not tempted!Click to expand...

thats so funny :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jodes2011

cebethel said:


> Ohhh I need calm in my life :)
> 
> I've been having anxiety issues..........severe anxiety :blush:
> 
> Have first US on friday, so yep, all anxious over that too........ack!

Good luck hun i'm sure everything will be fine :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you take a pic!
> 
> I'll take a pic........of what I dont know, but there will be a pic.
> 
> The dr office is old tv themed. They got different tv show themed rooms. Last one I was in was the brady bunch/partridge family
> 
> Im hoping for the magnum pi room next lolClick to expand...

Brilliant haha


----------



## Jodes2011

Natsby said:


> I have acupuncture every week too, I am sure it helps with stress and she is trying to sort out my blood, liver and spleen as well as strengthening all the reproductive organs. Lets hope it does the trick.

wow lets hope so i've heard such amazing things from it. How long have you been doing it? :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> You gonna wear bell bottoms to your appointment?
> 
> I think you should dress 'special' for each appointment!
> 
> I might wear my fro wig on Friday :thumbup:Click to expand...

you ladies are a real tonic :hugs:


----------



## AliGirl

Hi all. Just jumping back in from first trimester. I started acupuncture, and first month of doing it I got my bfp! I mainly started it because I had a mc with my last pregnancy, so I'm having the acupuncture now to hopefully make this one stick. I'm really hoping it helps. Best of luck to you all xx


----------



## Natsby

Jodes2011 said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> I have acupuncture every week too, I am sure it helps with stress and she is trying to sort out my blood, liver and spleen as well as strengthening all the reproductive organs. Lets hope it does the trick.
> 
> wow lets hope so i've heard such amazing things from it. How long have you been doing it? :hugs:Click to expand...

Last month was the first full cycle, I started after ov the cycle before. She wanted to clear out some rubbish in my uterus first, so the first 2 sessions were to make my period more fluid and clear out any clots. Which seemed to work. Now she is trying to make it all stronger and have better blood flow, we shall see what AF is like this time . I have felt less stressed in general, although I can´t say it makes me a the calm serene woman I would like to be, but then that would take a miracle! I generally have better energy after too.

The alternative now would be the fertility clinic which is more invasive and much more expensive so I´m giving this another cycle and then I´ll re think.
Hope it works for you.


----------



## Mbababy

I did acupuncture 2-3x/week when I was TTC. I got my BFP about 5 weeks after starting it. It definitely helped me feel more relaxed about the whole thing. I really think it had something to do with ultimately getting the BFP.

Unfortunately, now that I'm pregnant, I'm extremely sensitive to the needles, so I haven't been able to have treatment (mostly for anxiety at this point).

Good luck on your treatment Jodes!!


----------



## Jodes2011

AliGirl said:


> Hi all. Just jumping back in from first trimester. I started acupuncture, and first month of doing it I got my bfp! I mainly started it because I had a mc with my last pregnancy, so I'm having the acupuncture now to hopefully make this one stick. I'm really hoping it helps. Best of luck to you all xx

Now this is what i like to hear congratulations hun and may you have a successful pregnancy :hugs::hugs:x


----------



## Jodes2011

Mbababy said:


> I did acupuncture 2-3x/week when I was TTC. I got my BFP about 5 weeks after starting it. It definitely helped me feel more relaxed about the whole thing. I really think it had something to do with ultimately getting the BFP.
> 
> Unfortunately, now that I'm pregnant, I'm extremely sensitive to the needles, so I haven't been able to have treatment (mostly for anxiety at this point).
> 
> Good luck on your treatment Jodes!!

wow fantastic news thanks so much for sharing your story :hugs:x


----------



## Jodes2011

Natsby said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> I have acupuncture every week too, I am sure it helps with stress and she is trying to sort out my blood, liver and spleen as well as strengthening all the reproductive organs. Lets hope it does the trick.
> 
> wow lets hope so i've heard such amazing things from it. How long have you been doing it? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Last month was the first full cycle, I started after ov the cycle before. She wanted to clear out some rubbish in my uterus first, so the first 2 sessions were to make my period more fluid and clear out any clots. Which seemed to work. Now she is trying to make it all stronger and have better blood flow, we shall see what AF is like this time . I have felt less stressed in general, although I can´t say it makes me a the calm serene woman I would like to be, but then that would take a miracle! I generally have better energy after too.
> 
> The alternative now would be the fertility clinic which is more invasive and much more expensive so I´m giving this another cycle and then I´ll re think.
> Hope it works for you.Click to expand...

Wow isn't it clever? I cannot wait now :hugs:


----------



## goldie66

Congratulations *AliGirl*,*Mbababy* on your BFP..:happydance:

Goodluck *Natsby* and *Jodes2011* :dust:


I had my fourth session today..She is trying to sort out my stress levels also as I'm trying to sell my business at minute,which isn't helping me TTC..

But great news from one of my suppliers today,I told him about my Acupuncture session today and he said him and his wife were trying for their second child for *8yrs*,doctors told him he had a low sperm count..
So he paid for twelve sessions Acupuncture and after 7 sessions and within *ONE* *MONTH* they were *PREGNANT* :happydance:

So there we are girls lets be positive and get our* BFP*

:dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

goldie66 said:


> Congratulations *AliGirl*,*Mbababy* on your BFP..:happydance:
> 
> Goodluck *Natsby* and *Jodes2011* :dust:
> 
> 
> I had my fourth session today..She is trying to sort out my stress levels also as I'm trying to sell my business at minute,which isn't helping me TTC..
> 
> But great news from one of my suppliers today,I told him about my Acupuncture session today and he said him and his wife were trying for their second child for *8yrs*,doctors told him he had a low sperm count..
> So he paid for twelve sessions Acupuncture and after 7 sessions and within *ONE* *MONTH* they were *PREGNANT* :happydance:
> 
> So there we are girls lets be positive and get our* BFP*
> 
> :dust:

That has just made me smile :hugs: wow 8 years :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

goldie66 said:


> Congratulations *AliGirl*,*Mbababy* on your BFP..:happydance:
> 
> Goodluck *Natsby* and *Jodes2011* :dust:
> 
> 
> I had my fourth session today..She is trying to sort out my stress levels also as I'm trying to sell my business at minute,which isn't helping me TTC..
> 
> But great news from one of my suppliers today,I told him about my Acupuncture session today and he said him and his wife were trying for their second child for *8yrs*,doctors told him he had a low sperm count..
> So he paid for twelve sessions Acupuncture and after 7 sessions and within *ONE* *MONTH* they were *PREGNANT* :happydance:
> 
> So there we are girls lets be positive and get our* BFP*
> 
> :dust:


Did they stick the needles in his chong?


----------



## StarSign

Indigo77 said:


> ....
> Did they stick the needles in his chong?

K, omg!! :rofl: I'm signing off on this note...or should I say "stick":blush: :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

That was actually a legit question...


----------



## googly

That's funny, when I'm lying there with my needles in and I'm done counting ceiling tiles and I'm trying not to use my phone :haha: I look at the charts on the wall of all the different acupuncture points, and there *are* loads of points around the peenie and groin, including one in the...Uhhhhh... 

Spoiler
taint! yikes!


----------



## Indigo77

What is a taint?


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> What is a taint?

I'm laughing so hard I'm crying. 

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=taint

You're welcome. :D


----------



## Indigo77

SuperAwesome said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What is a taint?
> 
> I'm laughing so hard I'm crying.
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=taint
> 
> You're welcome. :DClick to expand...


Oh....:blush:....thus the use of the spoiler....:blush:

I learned a new word today. :amartass:

Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Rashaa

Indigo77 said:


> Did they stick the needles in his chong?

:rofl: i read this to dh, and i read your comment indigo and he walked away and said 'that's not funny' LOL [his face said it all lol]

i can't stop laughing now....


----------



## Jodes2011

men - they have no sense of humour


----------



## Jodes2011

off for my acupunture now ladies wish me luck. I will report back with how well it went. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

GL!


----------



## Desperado167

Gl jodes.how did last weeks go?xxxxx


----------



## SuperAwesome

Jodes2011 said:


> off for my acupunture now ladies wish me luck. I will report back with how well it went. :hugs:


Good luck! :)


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Gl jodes.how did last weeks go?xxxxx

this was my first appointment :hugs::hugs: and went very well i felt completely relaxed and it certainly does something with your blood flow because i felt all light headed and spaced out woohoo!!! I have 1 session per week for two months and then one a month around ovulation. The next one is to focus on ovulation and getting good quality eggs. Those needles can hurt a little esp on your hand. I only had a few needles in to start with, knee, ankle, foot and hand and 10mins relaxation time. During my 10 mins my nose started itching and i was dying to stratch it. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Are you allowed to keep your clothes on? :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Does NHS cover this?


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Are you allowed to keep your clothes on? :blush:

haha yes but my next session means taking a few items of clothing off. I only had to roll up my leggings this time round. I'm having needles in my stomach next week. I hope she doesn't stick any in my boobs otherwise it might burst my implants :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Does NHS cover this?

not a chance i have to pay for each session and its cash only :nope: it cost me £45.00 for first session and then £35.00 after. If i was in a hospital fund then i would get my money back. Dh is fine with the costs but not me going once a week :haha: A lot of money to start with. Also she mentioned using this supplement called Apimist which you can get from the web and it improves the quality of your eggs? I'm going to look into it. And she also mentioned that Lamberts are best in the market for quality of supplements.


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Are you allowed to keep your clothes on? :blush:
> 
> haha yes but my next session means taking a few items of clothing off. I only had to roll up my leggings this time round. I'm having needles in my stomach next week. I hope she doesn't stick any in my boobs otherwise it might burst my implants :haha:Click to expand...

Ha ha u better tell her quick :haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Are you allowed to keep your clothes on? :blush:
> 
> haha yes but my next session means taking a few items of clothing off. I only had to roll up my leggings this time round. I'm having needles in my stomach next week. I hope she doesn't stick any in my boobs otherwise it might burst my implants :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha u better tell her quick :haha::haha:Click to expand...

haha i know :dohh: :hugs:xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Does NHS cover this?
> 
> not a chance i have to pay for each session and its cash only :nope: it cost me £45.00 for first session and then £35.00 after. If i was in a hospital fund then i would get my money back. Dh is fine with the costs but not me going once a week :haha: A lot of money to start with. Also she mentioned using this supplement called Apimist which you can get from the web and it improves the quality of your eggs? I'm going to look into it. And she also mentioned that Lamberts are best in the market for quality of supplements.Click to expand...

Apimist is expensive


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok Jodie, you brought it up, so I get to ask....I have been considering implants as an early 40th bday gift to myself, lol.:blush:

How bad is the surgery? My cousin told me that if she knew how much it was going to hurt, she never would have done it.:nope:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Ok Jodie, you brought it up, so I get to ask....I have been considering implants as an early 40th bday gift to myself, lol.:blush:
> 
> How bad is the surgery? My cousin told me that if she knew how much it was going to hurt, she never would have done it.:nope:

Well all i can say is i'm so happy i had them done because they are just fabulous!

The op is only 45mins now and i didn't really feel any pain at first probably because i was on morphine :haha: But seriously they can be painful for the first week or so and you need to get use to the weight of them (they feel weird at first like they have been glued on) the best way to describe the pain is having your boobs gorging full of milk but this subsides really quickly. The cut was really small too and i was told to use arnica and both scars healed really quickly. Sleeping was difficult for the 1st week because you have no choice but to lay on your back and i sleep on my side. For a weeks worth of pain it's worth it having them done. I was a 32A and i went up to 32D and now i'm a 36E (just been measured again). Get them done :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am a 32A and I was thinking of going up to a full B or small C; where are your scars?

I was considering having the surgery done through my navel, but I guess the pain is worse bc you are going under all of the muscle.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I am a 32A and I was thinking of going up to a full B or small C; where are your scars?
> 
> I was considering having the surgery done through my navel, but I guess the pain is worse bc you are going under all of the muscle.

Under my breasts and once your implants settle they drop and you can't see the scars :thumbup: I've seen it on tv where they go through the navel, did your cousin have hers done through her navel or under the breast?


----------



## dachsundmom

She went through her navel.


----------



## Jodes2011

Have them done under your breasts sounds less painful to me x


----------



## Jodes2011

Well it's been 2 days since i went and had my acupunture and Emma did mention i would start getting a lot more cm and she wasn't wrong i'm getting tons of the stuff. It's working good so far


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you getting EWCM?


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Are you getting EWCM?

well it is stretchy but i've marked it down as sticky??? Also i have to consider the spermys too! But i'll keep checking and see :blush:


----------



## Jodes2011

Its EWCM just a huge amount and it was very very stretchy :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

You are totally fertile!


----------



## Jodes2011

but with -OPK well we are starting to get jiggy with it now. Will grab my hubby tonight :winkwink: 

u ok? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am fine.:hugs:

I usually don't hit panic mode until 8DPO, but for some reason this cycle is a little harder.:shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

Does she want to see u during a specific time in your cycle?


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Does she want to see u during a specific time in your cycle?

yes she wants to see me at the beginning of my cycle, then just before ovulation, then the week when implantation happens? I'm seeing her again next Wednesday thats the next available appointment i can get. I might be too late for ovulation though :shrug:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I am fine.:hugs:
> 
> I usually don't hit panic mode until 8DPO, but for some reason this cycle is a little harder.:shrug:

awww hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## StarSign

dachsundmom said:


> I am fine.:hugs:
> 
> I usually don't hit panic mode until 8DPO, but for some reason this cycle is a little harder.:shrug:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## alison29

I am going to do acupuncture too it's great to hear when your dr has asked you to come in. I found a place that is MUCH cheaper then the woman i used to get pg with my twins. She charged 90 a session (no way i can do that anymore) this new place it is a community place it's a sliding scale from 20-35
I can't wait i think my chi is stagnant it doesn't matter how much yoga and visualization i do although not much of either recently. I love accuncture!


----------



## Jodes2011

my next session of acupunture is tomorrow got lots of questions to ask. Any of you ladies that are are currently having acupunture had any side affects like hot sweats and has it ever delayed ovulation? Thanks x


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> my next session of acupunture is tomorrow got lots of questions to ask. Any of you ladies that are are currently having acupunture had any side affects like hot sweats and has it ever delayed ovulation? Thanks x

Dont know anything about it ,but just wanted to send u a massive cyber hug ((((((((((())))))))))))))):hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

what would i do without :hugs: love you lady xx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> what would i do without :hugs: love you lady xx

Love u too Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Jodes2011 said:


> my next session of acupunture is tomorrow got lots of questions to ask. Any of you ladies that are are currently having acupunture had any side affects like hot sweats and has it ever delayed ovulation? Thanks x

Hi hun, on my third cycle of acu and no and no... But then she is actively trying to bring mine forward because it's a little on the late side at the moment. GL!


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> my next session of acupunture is tomorrow got lots of questions to ask. Any of you ladies that are are currently having acupunture had any side affects like hot sweats and has it ever delayed ovulation? Thanks x
> 
> Hi hun, on my third cycle of acu and no and no... But then she is actively trying to bring mine forward because it's a little on the late side at the moment. GL!Click to expand...

thanks and gl too :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

googly said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> my next session of acupunture is tomorrow got lots of questions to ask. Any of you ladies that are are currently having acupunture had any side affects like hot sweats and has it ever delayed ovulation? Thanks x
> 
> Hi hun, on my third cycle of acu and no and no... But then she is actively trying to bring mine forward because it's a little on the late side at the moment. GL!Click to expand...


That's good to know, thanks....:thumbup:


----------



## goldie66

Jodes2011 said:


> my next session of acupunture is tomorrow got lots of questions to ask. Any of you ladies that are are currently having acupunture had any side affects like hot sweats and has it ever delayed ovulation? Thanks x


Hi Jodes2011.

I've just had my 7th acupuncture today,I go twice a week,no hot sweats..

I don't think I've ovulated last two cycles as I took EPO and messed up my whole cycle..So I know this month is out.

I'm starting to temp from 19th start AF, to see when I ovulate.

My acupuncture Doctor said she will be doing different stages to my treatment to unblock all my blockages and get me ovulating again..

I have total faith in her as she is one of the best in Northern Ireland.

Hope it works out for all us ladies...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png


----------



## Jodes2011

Thanks goldie and let me know how you get on i'm wishing you lots of luck :hugs:

Well i went for my 2nd lot of acupunture and asked many questions as possible :wacko:

First of all my hot sweats are not a side affect from acupunture but it could possibly be a side affect from my meds that i'm taking (Stertraline) and yes it's very common to get hot sweats on this medication. My temps have been a little erratic this cycle so far and she did mention that my body is trying to get use to the treatment and should settle down very soon. 

My session was longer this time 20mins of relaxation time rather than 10mins. I had needles in my feet, ankles, knees, stomach, hands, top of nose and ears. She also used a heat lamp to put over my stomach. It was very relaxing. 

Ear - is to balance out my hormones i.e. thryroid
Nose - is for sinuses
Stomach - for ovulation
Hands - for calmness
Knees - blood flow
Feet - for calmness
Ankles - not quite sure 

So we shall have to wait and see what this week holds? No ovulation as yet and the norm for me is day 14 but i still haven't managed to get a +opk yet :wacko:

She was mega chuffed when i told her i've had EWCM everyday since my last lot of acupunture :thumbup:


----------



## moggi

I'm tempted to give this a go myself, for the relaxation and hopefully a better sense of well being if nothing else.


----------



## Jodes2011

I'm feeling a lot calmer today :flower:


----------



## moggi

I'm defo interested. Must look into who does it near me.


----------



## Jodes2011

make sure they are zita west certified :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Sounds lovely jodes .am feeling very positive that this will work for you ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## moggi

Jodes2011 said:


> make sure they are zita west certified :thumbup:

Ok thanks hun x


----------



## alison29

I go for my first accupuncture consult Thursday. I will post heare what my plan will be for anyone else interested. I have cut out coffee and switched to green tea and trying to decrease sugar...Just preemptive i know I will get flack about diet and such and it only makes sense that a little baby doesn't want in my sugar/caffeinated uterus!


----------



## asd963

Good Luck!!


----------



## alison29

Thanks it was great! I would recommend it to anyone who can afford it.


----------



## Jodes2011

alison29 said:


> Thanks it was great! I would recommend it to anyone who can afford it.

how's your cm now? I've gotten a load of EWCM this cycle due to acupunture :thumbup:


----------



## alison29

I will let you know about the cm in about a week.


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls i live in one of the london suburbs and have been having acupuncture now for 6 months , i know it sounds a long time but i am 44 45 in december so knew it would be taking a while and my acupunturist is specialised in fertility and i have every faith in her.
she does my ankles , lower belly, wrists and forehead, and i also take SHE OAK 7 drops 3 times a day , folic acid, zinc, iron supp, and agnus castus roughly 10 days before my next period is due to keep progesterone levels up just in case a little bean tries to nestle in . O the she oak is to level any ombalances in the hormones that we need for to get pregnant, and relaxes you completely i have been on this she oka now for nearly three weeks and am now eager to get near the 3 months for it to do its thing and with the acupuncture im hoping it works for us. we have been trying for 4 years and this is our last hope.
Good luck to everyone having acupuncture the success rate is so high with it ! xx


----------



## beachlover1

I had 2 Mc, a baby (now 1) and another MC.....the ONLY thing i did differently for my one successful pregnancy was accupuncture!!! Im a BIG believer in it.....i have my session this afternoon!!!! ;-)


----------



## Indigo77

You ladies have convinced me to try this...

How much does it cost per session?


----------



## beachlover1

pricey...mines £44 for an hour of being riddled in needles ;-)


----------



## googly

Mine is NZD67, which I guess is about USD52/GBP33 (according to my currency convertor app!)


----------



## Indigo77

And you need to do this how many times per cycle?


----------



## googly

I do it weekly... I think Jodes does as well. Others I've seen only do it 1-2 per cycle.

My lady reckons its good to get one in very early in the cycle (like CD2 or 3), then one a day or two before ov, then one in the mid LP. But I just figure once a week is easier, and I adjust the days a bit to try and hit the points she mentions.

TBH I don't know how much longer I'm going to continue with it - it's been 3 months now, the $$$ is starting to mount up! (on top of all the other expense associated with TTC). She has for sure been successful in raising my average FP temps (reckons I had the 'cold uterus' before! and has gradually risen the last 3 months) but hasn't particularly been successful in bringing my ov earlier, OR, extending the LP (two other things she was trying to do). So....... I don't know. This lady is lovely, but I might try someone else, or just stop altogether at some point. Would definitely come back to it in pregnancy as I hear a lot of good things about it for helping to prevent miscarriage, and prepare for labour.


----------



## inkdchick

I have two to three sessions a cycle and I pay £37.00 a session really hoping it works soon been having it 7 months now x


----------



## goldie66

Hi girls I pay £45 per session,I go twice aweek,it is very expensive but it will be worth it to get my :baby:

Dr Hao has over 40yrs experience,so I have every faith in her..

I started going 18th Aug so early days yet..

I don't think I ovulated last two mths as I messed up my cycle with EPO,but
today I got a high on my CBFM,so very happy..:happydance:

Nearly forgot I'm also on chinese Herbal pills..

Good luck everyone.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:






https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> I do it weekly... I think Jodes does as well. Others I've seen only do it 1-2 per cycle.
> 
> My lady reckons its good to get one in very early in the cycle (like CD2 or 3), then one a day or two before ov, then one in the mid LP. But I just figure once a week is easier, and I adjust the days a bit to try and hit the points she mentions.
> 
> TBH I don't know how much longer I'm going to continue with it - it's been 3 months now, the $$$ is starting to mount up! (on top of all the other expense associated with TTC). She has for sure been successful in raising my average FP temps (reckons I had the 'cold uterus' before! and has gradually risen the last 3 months) but hasn't particularly been successful in bringing my ov earlier, OR, extending the LP (two other things she was trying to do). So....... I don't know. This lady is lovely, but I might try someone else, or just stop altogether at some point. Would definitely come back to it in pregnancy as I hear a lot of good things about it for helping to prevent miscarriage, and prepare for labour.

Yes i go once a week but for my next cycle she said i could go monthly before ovulation :shrug: I personally think its working for me. Give it a go indigo thats if you can afford it because its pricey i pay £35.00 per session :hugs:

Googly how long have you been going? :hugs:


----------



## alison29

Mine is called community accupuncture so up to 3 other people are treated at a time. It's a sliding scale from 20-35 dollars base on income. I pay 25$.


----------



## Indigo77

The person I have in mind charges $50 / session. My husband wants to do it, too!
:wohoo:


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> The person I have in mind charges $50 / session. My husband wants to do it, too!
> :wohoo:

My DH does acupuncture for back and knee issues... I'm trying to persuade him to get his acu lady to put some extra ones in the super swimmer areas! He's worried she's going to stick it in his wang though :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

googly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> The person I have in mind charges $50 / session. My husband wants to do it, too!
> :wohoo:
> 
> My DH does acupuncture for back and knee issues... I'm trying to persuade him to get his acu lady to put some extra ones in the super swimmer areas! He's worried she's going to stick it in his wang though :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::haha::haha::haha::winkwink:


----------



## goldie66

googly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> The person I have in mind charges $50 / session. My husband wants to do it, too!
> :wohoo:
> 
> My DH does acupuncture for back and knee issues... I'm trying to persuade him to get his acu lady to put some extra ones in the super swimmer areas! He's worried she's going to stick it in his wang though :haha:Click to expand...

Googly you should get acupuncturist to try it on his wang :laugh2:..
A man I know,said him and his wife had been trying for their 2nd :baby: for 7yrs,doctor told him he had low :spermy:,so he started acupuncture and within 7 weeks they got :bfp:..

True story from the horses mouth....:thumbup:


https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png


----------



## peacebaby

thanks ladies for sharing your experiences with acupuncture. I'm totally convinced by all traditional treatment.

Can anyone here recommend a good acupuncturist with reasonable prices in South London or anywhere in London?

Thanks and 

Good luck to all!


----------



## Jodes2011

peacebaby said:


> thanks ladies for sharing your experiences with acupuncture. I'm totally convinced by all traditional treatment.
> 
> Can anyone here recommend a good acupuncturist with reasonable prices in South London or anywhere in London?
> 
> Thanks and
> 
> Good luck to all!

sorry not in London but i do recommend you find someone who is Zita West qualified. GL :flower:


----------



## inkdchick

when i had my last session for this cycle last monday my acupuncturist did my OH and put the needles in his calves to boost his swimmers although we are still waiting now for my af to arrive which for the last three days has felt like its going to and still hasnt , now two days late and still feel like its gonna start urghhhh !!, im hoping that this is still working on him when i get the chance to get to him again coz i dont think im pregnant even tho my boobs are now starting to hurt like hell and in the middle on my breast bone too but hey that could just be af on its way but god luck and apparantly that boost the sperm really well in men so try to get him to do it Googly x


----------



## peacebaby

Jodes2011 said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies for sharing your experiences with acupuncture. I'm totally convinced by all traditional treatment.
> 
> Can anyone here recommend a good acupuncturist with reasonable prices in South London or anywhere in London?
> 
> Thanks and
> 
> Good luck to all!
> 
> sorry not in London but i do recommend you find someone who is Zita West qualified. GL :flower:Click to expand...

thanks, for the advice. I have the book by Zita West and am finding it quite helpful, i should probably check it to see if she lists any qualified acupurantists. 

The prices in London seem to so expensive - generally most clinics seem to charge between £75-£85 for first consult and then about £70 per session thereafter.


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I just found an acupuncturist in my town! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> I think I just found an acupuncturist in my town! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I figured a consult couldn't hurt; but I don't want to add any new supplements.


----------



## adroplet

Hi ladies. First time on this thread. I have my 1st ever acupuncture appt this Tuesday and I'm a little anxious, nervous, excited.......all lumped into 1. 

I have been TTC for 6 months via IUIs and no BFP yet. I have heard many and mostly positive things about acu for TTC so I'd figure i'd give it a shot. 

How long have you girls been getting acu and how often?


----------



## Jodes2011

peacebaby said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies for sharing your experiences with acupuncture. I'm totally convinced by all traditional treatment.
> 
> Can anyone here recommend a good acupuncturist with reasonable prices in South London or anywhere in London?
> 
> Thanks and
> 
> Good luck to all!
> 
> sorry not in London but i do recommend you find someone who is Zita West qualified. GL :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, for the advice. I have the book by Zita West and am finding it quite helpful, i should probably check it to see if she lists any qualified acupurantists.
> 
> The prices in London seem to so expensive - generally most clinics seem to charge between £75-£85 for first consult and then about £70 per session thereafter.Click to expand...

Yikes thats expensive!!!! Thats double what i'm paying. Where abouts in South London do you live? I will see if i can check any out for you? :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

adroplet said:


> Hi ladies. First time on this thread. I have my 1st ever acupuncture appt this Tuesday and I'm a little anxious, nervous, excited.......all lumped into 1.
> 
> I have been TTC for 6 months via IUIs and no BFP yet. I have heard many and mostly positive things about acu for TTC so I'd figure i'd give it a shot.
> 
> How long have you girls been getting acu and how often?

Hey adroplet i've been having acupunture since the beginning of September on a weekly basis and i'm finding it very beneficial. My next appointment is on Tuesday and i'm not sure where she'll be prodding me this time. Don't be nervous its all good some needles sting a little in certain areas but its only for a spilt second :thumbup: and believe it or not you will feel totally relaxed. I think after this appointment i can go either once or twice monthly because she's got my energy levels just right. GL :hugs:


----------



## goldie66

adroplet said:


> Hi ladies. First time on this thread. I have my 1st ever acupuncture appt this Tuesday and I'm a little anxious, nervous, excited.......all lumped into 1.
> 
> I have been TTC for 6 months via IUIs and no BFP yet. I have heard many and mostly positive things about acu for TTC so I'd figure i'd give it a shot.
> 
> How long have you girls been getting acu and how often?


Hi adroplet

I've been going since 18th Aug..I go twice a week..
I find it very relaxing,I really believed it took alot of my stress away.

My acupuncturist has been helping my stress levels,unblocking my kidneys and liver,which she said is very important to help the flow of blood to the uterus.

I'm also on chinese herbal tablets..

I didn't ovulate last 2 cycles as I messed up with taking EPO..:growlmad:

I use the clearblue fertility monitor and on 26th,27,28th I got high then peak on 30th and 1st October..

So now on the TWW..:sex: on the 3 High's we didn't on Peak's, due to circumstances..

Good luck to everyone :happydance:


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:





https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png


----------



## peacebaby

Jodes2011 said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies for sharing your experiences with acupuncture. I'm totally convinced by all traditional treatment.
> 
> Can anyone here recommend a good acupuncturist with reasonable prices in South London or anywhere in London?
> 
> Thanks and
> 
> Good luck to all!
> 
> sorry not in London but i do recommend you find someone who is Zita West qualified. GL :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, for the advice. I have the book by Zita West and am finding it quite helpful, i should probably check it to see if she lists any qualified acupurantists.
> 
> The prices in London seem to so expensive - generally most clinics seem to charge between £75-£85 for first consult and then about £70 per session thereafter.Click to expand...
> 
> Yikes thats expensive!!!! Thats double what i'm paying. Where abouts in South London do you live? I will see if i can check any out for you? :hugs:Click to expand...

Tell me about it !! I'm near Balham but willing to travel anywhere within london, I so badly want to try this. All the many positive reports about acu just make this a definite one to try.

Thanks for your help !


----------



## Cypress

peacebaby said:


> The prices in London seem to so expensive - generally most clinics seem to charge between £75-£85 for first consult and then about £70 per session thereafter.

Hi everyone - I'm in London too, and the prices are crazy high. I've been going to Barbican acupuncture, the prices are as above. I took out a healthplan which pays half the cost, up to a certain amount. I think Zita West also does acupuncture at her clinic, I'm not sure, worth considering. 

My acupuncturist recommended 6 sessions, I spread them out over a few months. I had just had my last one two weeks ago - and I can't believe it but I just got a BFP! I am not saying that there's a link, but who knows! I was doing other stuff as well, so maybe it all contributed. I didn't notice any effects such as feeling relaxed, although I think that it did make me sleep really deeply (like a coma!) so maybe it was relaxing me. 
(I started taking the herbs that he made as well, but not for long, I worried that I didn't know what they were doing.)

Good luck everyone x :dust:


----------



## alison29

Congrats on your BFP! This makes me so happy to hear!


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats Cypress! :wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Cypress said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> The prices in London seem to so expensive - generally most clinics seem to charge between £75-£85 for first consult and then about £70 per session thereafter.
> 
> Hi everyone - I'm in London too, and the prices are crazy high. I've been going to Barbican acupuncture, the prices are as above. I took out a healthplan which pays half the cost, up to a certain amount. I think Zita West also does acupuncture at her clinic, I'm not sure, worth considering.
> 
> My acupuncturist recommended 6 sessions, I spread them out over a few months. I had just had my last one two weeks ago - and I can't believe it but I just got a BFP! I am not saying that there's a link, but who knows! I was doing other stuff as well, so maybe it all contributed. I didn't notice any effects such as feeling relaxed, although I think that it did make me sleep really deeply (like a coma!) so maybe it was relaxing me.
> (I started taking the herbs that he made as well, but not for long, I worried that I didn't know what they were doing.)
> 
> Good luck everyone x :dust:Click to expand...

excellent news this is why its worth doing it :hugs: congratulations xx


----------



## Jodes2011

peacebaby here are a couple of links i've found for you which is worth a look at 

https://juliet-acupuncture.co.uk/fees/ £48.00

https://www.fairleewell.co.uk/price-list/ £45.00

https://www.balhamtherapyrooms.co.uk/page/meet_our_therapists £45.00


----------



## goldie66

Congratulations Cypress on your :bfp: fantastic news :happydance:



https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png


----------



## peacebaby

congrats cypress, fabulous news! May you have a happy, healthy and joyous 9 months!

@jodes2011, those links look great, thank you so much for your help :flow:, am giving them a call first thing tomorrow!


----------



## adroplet

Congratulations on your :bfp: Cypress! 
This is great news. Now I'm so looking forward to my acu appt tomorrow!


----------



## inkdchick

Cypress said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> The prices in London seem to so expensive - generally most clinics seem to charge between £75-£85 for first consult and then about £70 per session thereafter.
> 
> Hi everyone - I'm in London too, and the prices are crazy high. I've been going to Barbican acupuncture, the prices are as above. I took out a healthplan which pays half the cost, up to a certain amount. I think Zita West also does acupuncture at her clinic, I'm not sure, worth considering.
> 
> My acupuncturist recommended 6 sessions, I spread them out over a few months. I had just had my last one two weeks ago - and I can't believe it but I just got a BFP! I am not saying that there's a link, but who knows! I was doing other stuff as well, so maybe it all contributed. I didn't notice any effects such as feeling relaxed, although I think that it did make me sleep really deeply (like a coma!) so maybe it was relaxing me.
> (I started taking the herbs that he made as well, but not for long, I worried that I didn't know what they were doing.)
> 
> Good luck everyone x :dust:Click to expand...

Congratulations! :happydance:, honey so good to see that acupuncture does work i am about to start my 8th month of twice a month sessions but i am 44 so it was told to me that it would take longer I am in london well ashford and i only pay 37 pound a session !, what herbs were you taking as im only taking folic acid, zinc, iron, and selenium and She Oak 7 drops 3 times a day and really hoping that it all works x


----------



## StarSign

inkdchick said:


> Cypress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> The prices in London seem to so expensive - generally most clinics seem to charge between £75-£85 for first consult and then about £70 per session thereafter.
> 
> Hi everyone - I'm in London too, and the prices are crazy high. I've been going to Barbican acupuncture, the prices are as above. I took out a healthplan which pays half the cost, up to a certain amount. I think Zita West also does acupuncture at her clinic, I'm not sure, worth considering.
> 
> My acupuncturist recommended 6 sessions, I spread them out over a few months. I had just had my last one two weeks ago - and I can't believe it but I just got a BFP! I am not saying that there's a link, but who knows! I was doing other stuff as well, so maybe it all contributed. I didn't notice any effects such as feeling relaxed, although I think that it did make me sleep really deeply (like a coma!) so maybe it was relaxing me.
> (I started taking the herbs that he made as well, but not for long, I worried that I didn't know what they were doing.)
> 
> Good luck everyone x :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! :happydance:, honey so good to see that acupuncture does work i am about to start my 8th month of twice a month sessions but i am 44 so it was told to me that it would take longer I am in london well ashford and i only pay 37 pound a session !, what herbs were you taking as im only taking folic acid, zinc, iron, and selenium and She Oak 7 drops 3 times a day and really hoping that it all works xClick to expand...

She also had CoQ10 on her list at 60mg. Click on her TTC journal.


----------



## Janie66

Congrats cypress xxxhave a happy and healthy 9 months 
Ive now been having acupuncture for nearly 5 weeks now one hour a week costs me 35 pounds a session and also chinese herbs i take every day my chinese dr says i have a blockage there and also treating me to get energy stronger to produce a strong egg and also address my stress levels. My last af was very red and flowed better so im already seeing results. My dr said shes treated a few women to gain pregnancy up to age of 49 and shes confident i will concieve. Lets hope so dear god please. Oh i also have a heat lamp on my tummy and been told to eat lots of shell fish and take cq10 supliments.


----------



## Indigo77

Good luck!


----------



## googly

Anyone got any opinions on how long you should keep at something if it hasn't given you any results? I've been doing acupuncture once a week for about 2.5 months/3 cycles now and - obviously - nothing. The cost isn't a massive problem but it does add up (I hate to think how much I've spent total on TTC!) - and anyway, if it's not doing it for you, why throw money away?

I believe in acupuncture, it seems to have good results for a lot of people... but like all things/supplements TTC, it's about finding the one that helps you/your situation. And maybe this isn't mine.

I also wonder whether it helps most for women who just need an extra edge, or have a small issue to iron out, whereas I have a significant LP issue and/or lining issue that acupuncture (alone) isn't going to solve.

Or - should I give it longer?!


----------



## Indigo77

Didn't you just have a 12 day LP?


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> Didn't you just have a 12 day LP?

Yeah but I think that's mainly the clomid :shrug: (it hadn't done anything at all on the two cycles prior to that)

AND anyway, TMI, but my period was absolutely negligible - 2 days of light flow. And the acu was supposed to be helping that...

I am willing to give it longer, I just don't know if I'm throwing my money away :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

How negligible?


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> How negligible?

Ummm, 3 regular tampons, total?


----------



## Indigo77

Maybe stop for a cycle and see how it goes?

What if it was the acupuncture that extended your LP and not the Clomid?

Stopping would be a good way of finding out...


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> Maybe stop for a cycle and see how it goes?
> 
> What if it was the acupuncture that extended your LP and not the Clomid?
> 
> Stopping would be a good way of finding out...

Yeah true.... aarggh well I'll carry on for now, can't harm anyway.


----------



## StarSign

Are you SURE the Clomid didn't thin your lining? That's the most common side effect I've heard on these boards. I wouldn't stop the acupuncture, personally. Did you get any measurements of your uterine lining done while in your LP? That should let the drs. know you need progesterone help...gah!! Let 'em know about your flow and concern about thin lining. Hope you get some CoQ10, too.


----------



## Jodes2011

googly give it another month and then go from there. Is your energy points really strong? Because then you know its working like a charm. Mine are. When she stuck the needles in me yesterday i could've jumped of the bed and they started to feel really achey which according to my practicitioner is good. 

Don't know much about clomid so i can't help you on that one. Also my lady said you cannot lengthen LP by using acupuncture :shrug: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Janie66

googly said:


> Anyone got any opinions on how long you should keep at something if it hasn't given you any results? I've been doing acupuncture once a week for about 2.5 months/3 cycles now and - obviously - nothing. The cost isn't a massive problem but it does add up (I hate to think how much I've spent total on TTC!) - and anyway, if it's not doing it for you, why throw money away?
> 
> I believe in acupuncture, it seems to have good results for a lot of people... but like all things/supplements TTC, it's about finding the one that helps you/your situation. And maybe this isn't mine.
> 
> I also wonder whether it helps most for women who just need an extra edge, or have a small issue to iron out, whereas I have a significant LP issue and/or lining issue that acupuncture (alone) isn't going to solve.
> 
> Or - should I give it longer?!

Everything I've read states that a min of 3 months is needed to see any results, ie suppliments, herbal remidies, lifestyle changes, and even accupunture must come under this too, so I would carry on for at least the 4 months, and then take stock to see what has improved in yourself, I know its worrying when like myself at my age, you worry about time ticking away, but these things do need time to work. I have read and heard good results on drinking rasberry leaf tea for lining issues, I drink this myself, not because of TTC because I love the stuff to drink,its gorgeous, I used to drink it all the time with my last pregnancys years back, and I swear/convinced thats why I had such short labours, my labours for both my daughters were under 4 hours each, so I really do think this tea works on the uterus very well, but do have a read up on it. Good Luck x


----------



## Cypress

googly said:


> Anyone got any opinions on how long you should keep at something if it hasn't given you any results? I've been doing acupuncture once a week for about 2.5 months/3 cycles now and - obviously - nothing. The cost isn't a massive problem but it does add up (I hate to think how much I've spent total on TTC!) - and anyway, if it's not doing it for you, why throw money away?

Hi - I guess they're all different, but my acupuncturist recommended to me a round of 6 sessions, which he said should be sufficient to rebalance things. After that, i'm not sure - either stop if i couldnt afford anymore, or, more likely, reduce frequency to maybe once every month or two. It is v expensive. Like you i dread to think what ive spent on ttc!


----------



## peacebaby

hi all 

here's an interesting thread on Traditional Chinese Medicine:

The really useful TCM thread


----------



## alison29

Jodes I know what you mean abou the aching the one she sticks for general endocrine system in the top of my right hand always grabs me and aches the whole time. I wonder why the rest of the points don't do that?
She stuck a needle in the middle of my forehead today and put me to sleep...I am going to ask for that one next time.


----------



## googly

StarSign said:


> Are you SURE the Clomid didn't thin your lining? That's the most common side effect I've heard on these boards. I wouldn't stop the acupuncture, personally. Did you get any measurements of your uterine lining done while in your LP? That should let the drs. know you need progesterone help...gah!! Let 'em know about your flow and concern about thin lining. Hope you get some CoQ10, too.

Hi SS, no I'm totally sure clomid DID thin my lining! (was already thin to start with). I'm just saying, with or without clomid, acupuncture doesn't seem to have helped that part of things - when that was the aim in the first place.

But maybe fighting clomid is just too hard for it :shrug:

I'm not doing monitored cycles at the moment but I think I'm going to call the FS to see if there's anything I can do this cycle to improve it :thumbup:


----------



## virginiaplain

I agree with the others who have recommended sticking with it for a little longer. I think it's so easy (and normal) to jump around to different things when TTC without giving our bodies sufficient time to adjust. There are so many things out there to try and I see so many women just ping-ponging from one thing to the next - not giving anything much time to really make a difference. Sometimes sticking with something just puts you in a different place energetically (and yeah, I can totally relate - last week was ready to give up on it after this cycle).

The great thing about acupuncture is that there is someone working with you to adjust things according to your progress. I too had a very short period on my first month of acupuncture - from 5 days down to barely 3 - so we're adjusting my herbs. But it also helped increase my LP from 11-15 days and my O has moved up from day 19 to day 17. 

If nothing else, I find acupuncture really calming and always leave my sessions feeling super positive. It's nice to have a practitioner really invested in my progress. That, in and of itself, is worth it!


----------



## Jodes2011

virginiaplain said:


> I agree with the others who have recommended sticking with it for a little longer. I think it's so easy (and normal) to jump around to different things when TTC without giving our bodies sufficient time to adjust. There are so many things out there to try and I see so many women just ping-ponging from one thing to the next - not giving anything much time to really make a difference. Sometimes sticking with something just puts you in a different place energetically (and yeah, I can totally relate - last week was ready to give up on it after this cycle).
> 
> The great thing about acupuncture is that there is someone working with you to adjust things according to your progress. I too had a very short period on my first month of acupuncture - from 5 days down to barely 3 - so we're adjusting my herbs. But it also helped increase my LP from 11-15 days and my O has moved up from day 19 to day 17.
> 
> If nothing else, I find acupuncture really calming and always leave my sessions feeling super positive. It's nice to have a practitioner really invested in my progress. That, in and of itself, is worth it!

i was told by my pracitioner that acupuncture cannot shorten/lenghten your LP? So do you think i have a duff one here?


----------



## virginiaplain

Jodes2011 said:


> i was told by my pracitioner that acupuncture cannot shorten/lenghten your LP? So do you think i have a duff one here?

That's strange. I wonder why that would be the case? Mine definitely did not say that. 

I suppose it's near impossible to isolate the exact cause, but it would seem odd to me that a balancing of hormones would have no impact on LP length - especially if the LPD is due to hormonal imbalance/estrogen dominance. 

I've had 4 cycles off BCP and all had a 11-12 day LP except the cycle I've been on increased supplements and acupuncture.


----------



## googly

Thanks all, you've convinced me, I will definitely keep at it a bit longer! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

virginiaplain said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> i was told by my pracitioner that acupuncture cannot shorten/lenghten your LP? So do you think i have a duff one here?
> 
> That's strange. I wonder why that would be the case? Mine definitely did not say that.
> 
> I suppose it's near impossible to isolate the exact cause, but it would seem odd to me that a balancing of hormones would have no impact on LP length - especially if the LPD is due to hormonal imbalance/estrogen dominance.
> 
> I've had 4 cycles off BCP and all had a 11-12 day LP except the cycle I've been on increased supplements and acupuncture.Click to expand...

Yes it does make sense what your saying and i totally agree with you and you've proved this to be the case.


----------



## peacebaby

googly, glad you've decided to stick with the acupuncture...keep us posted and good luck !

In my quest to find a good acupuncturist, yesterday I spoke to a number of Zita West trained practitioners. A lady in Surrey who has many years of experience with traditional therapies told me that the number of acupuncture sessions varies greatly from person to person, she said that the first sessions are really about getting the energy throughout the body balanced and flowing strongly (which is what Jodes2011 said above) and this depends on the general health of the person, some people take longer than others. She also mentioned that the herbs are important. However, not all the practitioners seem to use herbs.

Also the 3 month rule seems the apply to all supplements and therapies and it is mentioned in nearly every fertility book I've read. My Arvigo Mayan massage therapist also requested this commitment from me, and though I was initially impatient with the idea of giving my body this time, I now appreciate the wisdom behind this. For so many years our modern lifestyles and the stress that comes with it has taken its toll on our bodies, so we really can't expect things to straighten out rapidly....of course, this is so difficult since we all want those BFP's a.s.a.p!! 

So lets 'hang in there' ladies !


----------



## adroplet

I had my first acu appt last Tues. It was great. It didn't hurt as i had imagined and I walked out of there so relaxed. I also started the chinese herbal teas. I took it for 3 days then AF came right on time. I had NO pms symptoms at all :happydance:
AF feels different, I feel different....relaxed and worry free. I was a hot mess before it. Also, I can sleep thru the night now. I usually had about 4 hrs of sleep a night. yay, I feel it working:thumbup:!!


----------



## riveragolden

Acupuncture is the thing which increases your blood circulation...It gives you energy..There are many things available in market for acupuncture..It feels good while doing this..


----------



## inkdchick

well i had my 8th session in as many months yesderday and she pu tthe needles in each little toe, one on each side of my calf , in each ankle, two in my belly, on on each ear and one in my forhead all to raise my fsh (coz at 44 my levels were 11), and to encourage a healthy egg and to stimulate both ovaries. I had the session at 3.30pm and by 7.30pm both ovaries had a sharp popping sensation in them and they are still doing it now, so fingers crossed this works this month . Good luck ladies x


----------



## peacebaby

inkdchick said:


> well i had my 8th session in as many months yesderday and she pu tthe needles in each little toe, one on each side of my calf , in each ankle, two in my belly, on on each ear and one in my forhead all to raise my fsh (coz at 44 my levels were 11), and to encourage a healthy egg and to stimulate both ovaries. I had the session at 3.30pm and by 7.30pm both ovaries had a sharp popping sensation in them and they are still doing it now, so fingers crossed this works this month . Good luck ladies x

wow, sounds fantastic! good luck inkdchick:thumbup:

thanks to all on this thread for convincing me to take this step, i'd been thinking about it for a while.my first acu appointment is scheduled for saturday. am bit nervous re: the needles but on the whole am really looking forward to it !


----------



## Jodes2011

peacebaby said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> well i had my 8th session in as many months yesderday and she pu tthe needles in each little toe, one on each side of my calf , in each ankle, two in my belly, on on each ear and one in my forhead all to raise my fsh (coz at 44 my levels were 11), and to encourage a healthy egg and to stimulate both ovaries. I had the session at 3.30pm and by 7.30pm both ovaries had a sharp popping sensation in them and they are still doing it now, so fingers crossed this works this month . Good luck ladies x
> 
> wow, sounds fantastic! good luck inkdchick:thumbup:
> 
> thanks to all on this thread for convincing me to take this step, i'd been thinking about it for a while.my first acu appointment is scheduled for saturday. am bit nervous re: the needles but on the whole am really looking forward to it !Click to expand...

don't be nervous about the needles they are very fine like hairs the only thing i would say hurts a little is when she hits your energy flow and then its just feels achey and it does go after a few minutes. I have mine tonight and i'll be having them all over this time :thumbup: with heat lamp :hugs:


----------



## alison29

She put one in my forehead last time and I did not know what for maybe the FSH. It made me fall asleep though :)


----------



## adroplet

alison29 said:


> She put one in my forehead last time and I did not know what for maybe the FSH. It made me fall asleep though :)

The one on the forehead, I was told, is to relax you. 

I have my appt today at noon....can't wait.:happydance: Last appt, I definitely felt something going on in the uterine area for days.


----------



## Jodes2011

alison29 said:


> She put one in my forehead last time and I did not know what for maybe the FSH. It made me fall asleep though :)

me too! I had one at the top of my head and that is calming point. She had to wake me up haha


----------



## lilmamatoW

Jodes2011 said:


> Right ladies i'm off for my first appointment for Acupuncture on Tuesday and i believe it's works wonders with helping you get your BFP and keeping the little bean stick? Any advice would be great. :hugs:

So how are you doing? I wanted to let you know that I have been doing acupuncture for a few weeks now, twice a week, and although I cannot that it is the sole thing responsible for my :bfp:, but I think it's playing a role.

I did two rounds of clomid this last summer (with preseed and mucinex.) I decided to take a month off from clomid in September. We were traveling on vacation so I couldn't be monitored. I also felt like the clomid wasn't working for me (I mean, I was ovulating, but I had the s/e of no CM), and I was also moody and mean and got headaches. 

So I did a natural cycle in September and sort of kept track of dates, but it was kind of hard to because I wasn't sure how long it would be or whether I would ovulate without clomid. I also committed myself to getting healthy--sleeping better :bfp:and more, eating better, regular wheatgrass, acupuncture twice a week, yoga and herbs from a herbal practitioner to get my body back in balance (strengthen the liver, kidneys, spleen and warming the uterus, in Traditional Chinese Medicine lingo). And I started sleeping better and just all-around started feeling good.

So I got my :bfp: last week and I am still pretty nervous as my last pregnancy ended at 9w3d, but I am going to continue with the quality sleep, acupuncture, herbs and yoga and hopefully stay on this path of health and hopefully this one will stay with me. I have read that there are some studies that show that acupuncture can strengthen the body to sustain pregnancies--so I will keep doing it.

I hope you're doing well and that you are enjoying the benefits of acupuncture.


----------



## lilmamatoW

peacebaby said:


> googly, glad you've decided to stick with the acupuncture...keep us posted and good luck !
> 
> In my quest to find a good acupuncturist, yesterday I spoke to a number of Zita West trained practitioners. A lady in Surrey who has many years of experience with traditional therapies told me that the number of acupuncture sessions varies greatly from person to person, she said that the first sessions are really about getting the energy throughout the body balanced and flowing strongly (which is what Jodes2011 said above) and this depends on the general health of the person, some people take longer than others. She also mentioned that the herbs are important. However, not all the practitioners seem to use herbs.
> 
> Also the 3 month rule seems the apply to all supplements and therapies and it is mentioned in nearly every fertility book I've read. My Arvigo Mayan massage therapist also requested this commitment from me, and though I was initially impatient with the idea of giving my body this time, I now appreciate the wisdom behind this. For so many years our modern lifestyles and the stress that comes with it has taken its toll on our bodies, so we really can't expect things to straighten out rapidly....of course, this is so difficult since we all want those BFP's a.s.a.p!!
> 
> So lets 'hang in there' ladies !

I agree with you, my herbalist says that you have to give his herbs 30 days before you really feel anything. Modern medicine expects immediate relief, but it took a long time for our bodies to get run down, one would think that it would take some time for our bodies to be running smoothly again.


----------



## goldie66

Congratulations lilmamatoW on your :bfp: :happydance:

I'm also doing acupuncture since 18th Aug..I go twice a week and take chinese herbs..

I'm on my TWW and AF due 17th Oct..So we'll see..:thumbup:

Goodluck to Jodes11 and all the other girls..

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png


----------



## Jodes2011

lilmamatoW said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Right ladies i'm off for my first appointment for Acupuncture on Tuesday and i believe it's works wonders with helping you get your BFP and keeping the little bean stick? Any advice would be great. :hugs:
> 
> So how are you doing? I wanted to let you know that I have been doing acupuncture for a few weeks now, twice a week, and although I cannot that it is the sole thing responsible for my :bfp:, but I think it's playing a role.
> 
> I did two rounds of clomid this last summer (with preseed and mucinex.) I decided to take a month off from clomid in September. We were traveling on vacation so I couldn't be monitored. I also felt like the clomid wasn't working for me (I mean, I was ovulating, but I had the s/e of no CM), and I was also moody and mean and got headaches.
> 
> So I did a natural cycle in September and sort of kept track of dates, but it was kind of hard to because I wasn't sure how long it would be or whether I would ovulate without clomid. I also committed myself to getting healthy--sleeping better :bfp:and more, eating better, regular wheatgrass, acupuncture twice a week, yoga and herbs from a herbal practitioner to get my body back in balance (strengthen the liver, kidneys, spleen and warming the uterus, in Traditional Chinese Medicine lingo). And I started sleeping better and just all-around started feeling good.
> 
> So I got my :bfp: last week and I am still pretty nervous as my last pregnancy ended at 9w3d, but I am going to continue with the quality sleep, acupuncture, herbs and yoga and hopefully stay on this path of health and hopefully this one will stay with me. I have read that there are some studies that show that acupuncture can strengthen the body to sustain pregnancies--so I will keep doing it.
> 
> I hope you're doing well and that you are enjoying the benefits of acupuncture.Click to expand...

Congratulations this is fab news! I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs: I'm feeling the benefits of acupuncture my energy flow is high now and i'm feeling more and more relaxed :thumbup: I'm keeping my FX that i get my bfp and the little bean sticks. I'm going for tests because this is my 4th mc this year :cry:


----------



## virginiaplain

Congratulations lilmamatoW!! It's always great to hear success stories like yours. I've heard from several women who stopped clomid and got a BFP. 

I'm in my second full month of acupuncture and definitely seeing the benefits. My ovulation date moved up 2 days and my temps post O have been smooth and steady. Last month there were so up and down that I stopped temping because it was stressing me out.


----------



## adroplet

Wow! Congratulations on your BFP!!


----------



## Watson101

Hey All, I've been doing acupuncture and herbs since Feb whan I had early MC - it has totally regulated my cycle which has been fantastic as before I started the acu it was long and irregular. 

Last month the Dr went back to Hong Kong for a month so I had no acu - since staring acu I've been ovulating on day 16 or 17 regularly. This month with no acu I'm on day 22 and only just now have got a peak reading on my clear blue fertility monitor so am 6 days later than what has become normal - I was getting worred I was not going to ovulate at all...... and the only difference this month from the last 8 months is the fact I've not had any acu ....so I figure this has got to be proof it was working. Certainly gives me confidence to continue paying the bills! I guess I'll see next month once I'm back having acu if my cycle goes back to the regular 30 days.


----------



## Jodes2011

goldie66 said:


> Congratulations lilmamatoW on your :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I'm also doing acupuncture since 18th Aug..I go twice a week and take chinese herbs..
> 
> I'm on my TWW and AF due 17th Oct..So we'll see..:thumbup:
> 
> Goodluck to Jodes11 and all the other girls..
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png

same to you hun :hugs:x


----------



## peacebaby

This thread makes me happy:happydance:

Congratulations lilmamatoW, wishing you a wonderful and healthy 9 months. Fxed with the ongoing regime of acu, good quality sleep, yoga, wheatgrass etc i'm sure this beany will stick.

Jodes2011 sorry about your losses, stay strong and positive and thanks again for this thread and for steering me in the right direction to find a good acu practitioner! 

Good luck to all, can't wait to see all the acu BFP's !!!:dust:


----------



## alison29

I had my treatment today treatment #4. I asked her if she had a needle to stop the raging bitch (pms or whatever) it helped! We are going to start on herbs next week she was out of the formula that sounds right for me I hope it's not expensive. I told her with the pms I can feel the squeezing in my chest along with the complete irritablity. She said the irritability is stuck chi and the herbs should help with this. I tested this morning with IC 9 dpo :negative...I already feel like i am out :(


----------



## Jodes2011

peacebaby said:


> This thread makes me happy:happydance:
> 
> Congratulations lilmamatoW, wishing you a wonderful and healthy 9 months. Fxed with the ongoing regime of acu, good quality sleep, yoga, wheatgrass etc i'm sure this beany will stick.
> 
> Jodes2011 sorry about your losses, stay strong and positive and thanks again for this thread and for steering me in the right direction to find a good acu practitioner!
> 
> Good luck to all, can't wait to see all the acu BFP's !!!:dust:

thanks hun and your most welcome :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

alison29 said:


> I had my treatment today treatment #4. I asked her if she had a needle to stop the raging bitch (pms or whatever) it helped! We are going to start on herbs next week she was out of the formula that sounds right for me I hope it's not expensive. I told her with the pms I can feel the squeezing in my chest along with the complete irritablity. She said the irritability is stuck chi and the herbs should help with this. I tested this morning with IC 9 dpo :negative...I already feel like i am out :(

9dpo is still early :hugs:


----------



## Wabblit

Hi ladies. Right you've convinced me to go make an appointment with an acupuncturist! Tuesday here I come


----------



## peacebaby

had my #1 session yesterday. The therapist used to work at the Zita West clinic in central london and she was excellent, am fortunate that she works at this clinic near to me where the fee is not as expensive as central london would be. 
Diagnosis: my pulse was weak and slow, so we need to get to the energy higher. My kidneys and spleen need work. She advised weekly treatments for 2 months and thereafter we'll see how it goes. She also said the book "The infertility cure" by Dr Randine Lewis was the best for understanding how TCM views the cures for reproductive organs in a more wholistic way than Western medicine. She advised to follow the nutritional advice in the book for my specific diagnosis. She said even 10mins of yoga for fertility every day will help a lot. She won't be giving me chinese herbs yet because I'm already taking Ayurvedic (indian) herbs which she was happy with.
She did some moxibustion to warm up the uterus,which I found lovely! The moment she put the needle in my right wrist I felt a "pop" and deep sensation go through my right side just above my waist.Best of all, I slept like a baby last night, best ever in a long time! Yes, i think I'm going to keep going with this ladies!

Can't wait to hear other's results!


----------



## peacebaby

@jodes2011, the lil one in your avatar is adorable:kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

peacebaby said:


> @jodes2011, the lil one in your avatar is adorable:kiss:

thanks hun thats Jude my 3rd son :thumbup: Excellent news about your appointment you sound just like i was and my energy levels are very high now. Just wait until your at the same stage and those needles go in haha! I was told to go weekly for the 1st 2 months :thumbup: I'm going again on Tuesday hopefully for implantation and not ovulation this time. :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

i was told that the forehead one is for fsh and the ones in my little toes too but we"ll see got a week to go so fingers crossed


----------



## goldie66

Hi Girls

Here's some info on one of the chinese tablets my Dr has just started me on..

OPENING THE BLOCKAGE TO REPRODUCTION: INFERTILITY

https://www.tcmpage.com/hpinfertility.html

Dr Hao is away to china for one mth for her son's wedding,so no treatments for me this month :nope:

Hope everyone getting on ok with treatments..:thumbup:


:dust::dust::dust:


https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png


----------



## lilmamatoW

goldie66, the information that you provided is really valuable. For me, I knew that for a long time, I had liver stagnation, kidney yin deficiency and damp heat...and so it's important to find out from an experienced practitioner the exact things that are going on in your body.


----------



## Indigo77

goldie66 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Here's some info on one of the chinese tablets my Dr has just started me on..
> 
> OPENING THE BLOCKAGE TO REPRODUCTION: INFERTILITY
> 
> https://www.tcmpage.com/hpinfertility.html
> 
> Dr Hao is away to china for one mth for her son's wedding,so no treatments for me this month :nope:
> 
> Hope everyone getting on ok with treatments..:thumbup:

Hmmm....interesting.....but I don't seem to fit in anywhere.....:shrug:


----------



## alison29

I have the liver stagnation/ fire issue. I thought everyone was irritable before their period and had those other symptoms: clots,depression, etc! I think the acu is doing something I will keep you posted on how this af is I am 14-15 dpo. I have felt alot more cramping already which isn't necessarily good but maybe that is everything down their beginning to get unstagnated KWIM? I get my herbs tomorrow.


----------



## goldie66

lilmamatoW said:


> goldie66, the information that you provided is really valuable. For me, I knew that for a long time, I had liver stagnation, kidney yin deficiency and damp heat...and so it's important to find out from an experienced practitioner the exact things that are going on in your body.


lilmamatoW, I now know this is my main problem..
Liver stagnation is caused by stress and is the most common cause of infertility.mine is down to stress in my life with having my own business..:growlmad:

Here is more about it,def read it girls,it all makes alot of sense once you start researching it..:book:


https://www.acudenver.com/_docs/ArticlesRL7.pdf

https://zufangsheng.health.officelive.com/infertility.aspx

https://www.chineseherbsforinfertility.com/



https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png


----------



## lilmamatoW

alison29 said:


> I have the liver stagnation/ fire issue. I thought everyone was irritable before their period and had those other symptoms: clots,depression, etc! I think the acu is doing something I will keep you posted on how this af is I am 14-15 dpo. I have felt alot more cramping already which isn't necessarily good but maybe that is everything down their beginning to get unstagnated KWIM? I get my herbs tomorrow.

Isn't it interesting that my TCM practitioner told me that women in China don't really experience menopause symptoms? The typical symptoms that we associate with menopause and PMS are not typical everywhere! Interesting to think about.:coffee:


----------



## Indigo77

Not really surprising if you consider all of the soy products they consume....


----------



## alison29

Wow goldie i have every last symptoms on that liver stagnation symptom list from the 3rd link you provided. I am nutso!


----------



## goldie66

alison29 said:


> Wow goldie i have every last symptoms on that liver stagnation symptom list from the 3rd link you provided. I am nutso!

Well Alison I must be nutso also,cause I have all them..:wacko: :haha:



https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png


----------



## alison29

How long have you been doing acupuncture? IS it helping your symptoms yet?


----------



## goldie66

alison29 said:


> How long have you been doing acupuncture? IS it helping your symptoms yet?


Hi Alison,I started 18th Aug,I go twice a week...

I wasn't ovulating for couple mths as I took EPO and it messed up my cycle.I ovulated last mth on day 14 was delighted :happydance:,but didn't catch the eggie..

Sleeping a bit better,not worrying about work as much,it's helped me be more positive again..

Don't feel as stressed and a bit more calmer..I'm positive I'll get our :baby:,once stress and blockages get cleared...

Miss having all my coffee mind you :coffee:

You must have some laughs with your wee :oneofeach:.. I would so love to have twins, my Fathers mother had 3 sets of twins,14 children in total,but I know it doesn't run in fathers side..

Have you started acupuncture yet?



https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png


----------



## goldie66

lilmamatoW said:


> alison29 said:
> 
> 
> I have the liver stagnation/ fire issue. I thought everyone was irritable before their period and had those other symptoms: clots,depression, etc! I think the acu is doing something I will keep you posted on how this af is I am 14-15 dpo. I have felt alot more cramping already which isn't necessarily good but maybe that is everything down their beginning to get unstagnated KWIM? I get my herbs tomorrow.
> 
> Isn't it interesting that my TCM practitioner told me that women in China don't really experience menopause symptoms? The typical symptoms that we associate with menopause and PMS are not typical everywhere! Interesting to think about.:coffee:Click to expand...


By the way lilmamatoW congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance:


https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png


----------



## lilmamatoW

I know that this is the TTC board, but I wanted to let you know that I have been continuing my treatments twice a week even while expecting and I have to report that my first trimester fatigue and nausea are a lot less than I have experienced in the past. I have read that it helps decrease the chances of miscarriage and increases overall health. I am sleeping better so maybe that's why I feel less tired. Also, my practitioner thinks that I am having a boy as my pulse has gotten stronger in a "masculine" way. Isn't that so interesting?


----------



## goldie66

lilmamatoW said:


> I know that this is the TTC board, but I wanted to let you know that I have been continuing my treatments twice a week even while expecting and I have to report that my first trimester fatigue and nausea are a lot less than I have experienced in the past. I have read that it helps decrease the chances of miscarriage and increases overall health. I am sleeping better so maybe that's why I feel less tired. Also, my practitioner thinks that I am having a boy as my pulse has gotten stronger in a "masculine" way. Isn't that so interesting?


Acupuncture Babies
Posted on October 12, 2011


There is an expression acupuncture baby. An acupuncture baby is a baby whose mother got acupuncture during her pregnancy. Acupuncture babies are often very calm. You can put several babies of the same age together and see the baby whose mother got acupuncture is very calm.

When a woman gets acupuncture while pregnant, her baby also gets a treatment. Acupuncture is very relaxing and very calming and will help to relieve stress. It can help relieve the stress of the baby also.

I have found that even if just given in the last 2 months of pregnancy, my patients give birth to very calm babies. The babies cry less and are a lot less stressed.

This entry was posted in Chinese Medicine by deborah. Bookmark the permalink.
 



Attached Files:







baby-calm-21.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## alison29

I am going for my fifth treatment tomorrow and starting the herbs today is CD1. I only go once a week although i am sure she would like two. After seeing in print what a mess the liver stag makes me I think on a positive note that it is good to get balanced before having a nother baby on board. At the very least i hope to get healthier it was kind of a free for all toxin dump after i had my twins just survival. I hope you can have twins too! It is so worth the initial hardships to have built in playmates that are at the exact same stage, plus it is fun to hear my daughter boss around her brother. My daughter is a clone of me btw it's so strange! I miss coffee too! I have been having a few tastes now and then but I know coffee is not my friend either.


----------



## StarSign

lilmamatoW said:


> I know that this is the TTC board, but I wanted to let you know that I have been continuing my treatments twice a week even while expecting and I have to report that my first trimester fatigue and nausea are a lot less than I have experienced in the past. I have read that it helps decrease the chances of miscarriage and increases overall health. I am sleeping better so maybe that's why I feel less tired. Also, my practitioner thinks that I am having a boy as my pulse has gotten stronger in a "masculine" way. Isn't that so interesting?

yes, very interesting. I'll be doing acupressure massages myself here in about 2 weeks.:thumbup:


----------



## alison29

I had a woman name leopard who seems gifted psychically read for me from the paranormal section. She said she sees blockages in my aura due to the stress of the unknown (we have been waiting for 3 months for a home shortsale to go through) and htis is not helping matters. But she sees a girl birth. I hope so I love my little girl.

Lilmamato:that is so neat that she can tell the sex my the heartbeat. good idea keeping on treatment pregnancy is really hard on our bodies i am sure you know that but it is good to remind ourselves to take extra care.


----------



## Wabblit

I've just had my first treatment thanks to the encouragment of this post. I'm hoping it will also help my work stress and anxiousness. Ive another appointment next week and will be having weekly sessions to see how it goes!!! Fx! X


----------



## alison29

Hi waabit welcome to our thread and keep us updated!
I went to treatment #5 today ahhhh I am so relaxed after i want to curl up and go to sleep.

My herbal formula is called Heavenly waters. You can google it. 20$ a month I hope it stops the stagnation and fire rising symptoms

I did feel less pms and the cramps are not stabbing from af so progress. I haven't taken any advil on day 2 sot hat is progress.


----------



## Wabblit

alison29 said:


> Hi waabit welcome to our thread and keep us updated!
> I went to treatment #5 today ahhhh I am so relaxed after i want to curl up and go to sleep.
> 
> My herbal formula is called Heavenly waters. You can google it. 20$ a month I hope it stops the stagnation and fire rising symptoms
> 
> I did feel less pms and the cramps are not stabbing from af so progress. I haven't taken any advil on day 2 sot hat is progress.

Thanks Alison!
I do have a question if that's ok. When you go for treatments do you lie there and chill or do you chat away? Might sound silly but I ended up chatting away when in hindsight Im wondering if I should have relaxed as part of the treatment!! Doh. Only she didn't really explain what to expect or maybe it doesn't really matter!? Also she didn't suggest any supplements or Chinese bits as was happy with what I'm taking already (evening prim, Folic and vit b complex). Any suggestions gratefully welcome xxx


----------



## goldie66

Wabblit said:


> alison29 said:
> 
> 
> Hi waabit welcome to our thread and keep us updated!
> I went to treatment #5 today ahhhh I am so relaxed after i want to curl up and go to sleep.
> 
> My herbal formula is called Heavenly waters. You can google it. 20$ a month I hope it stops the stagnation and fire rising symptoms
> 
> I did feel less pms and the cramps are not stabbing from af so progress. I haven't taken any advil on day 2 sot hat is progress.
> 
> Thanks Alison!
> I do have a question if that's ok. When you go for treatments do you lie there and chill or do you chat away? Might sound silly but I ended up chatting away when in hindsight Im wondering if I should have relaxed as part of the treatment!! Doh. Only she didn't really explain what to expect or maybe it doesn't really matter!? Also she didn't suggest any supplements or Chinese bits as was happy with what I'm taking already (evening prim, Folic and vit b complex). Any suggestions gratefully welcome xxxClick to expand...

Hi Wabblit,

I've been going twice a week since 18th Aug,my Dr always covers me in blankets and says,close your eyes and chill out it works better..:sleep:

She could have me on bed anything from a hr or longer if I want to relax as she has many rooms to treat other patients..

I'm also on Chinese herbs in tablet form,it's ment to also help along with the treatment..

Were you recommended your acupuncturist,has she been in business long?

Maybe they are all different in ways of doing it..

Good luck and I hope it works for us all...

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## alison29

it is a quiet zone there are others gettingn treatment in the same room. There is some chinese music playing. I am not sure of your problems/imbalances but mine recommended i take fish oil (quality) and kelp for iodine for my thyroid. I have anxiety/depression nothing major though, pms, argh basically all the symptoms for liver stagnation and fire rising. neck and shoulder pain etc. mild endometriosis . She put me on the chinese herb formula heavenly waters.


----------



## Wabblit

Ohh sounds very chilled. Lovely! I'm going for reducing stress and anxiety that could be impacting ability to conceive. No blankets or music though :-(

Shes been practicing for 7 years apparently. She's very nice and seems to know her stuff so I'll just see how it goes. Def felt calmer today and easier to breath it seems as carry stress on my chest. Thanks ladies xx


----------



## adroplet

I love my sessions!!!

He has mild oriental/relaxing music and incense burning somewhere. 
during the pricking, I don't talk unless he asks me something. He tells me to focus on my breathing and relax. he has pillows and heat lamps for my feet and tummy. 

Apparently I am cold and hot:shrug:. (body is cold but some of it's functions are contradicting) he explained it to me and says it will take some time (about 3 mos) to balance my body out and restore the flow. 

I am to drink a tea 3 times a day (don't know the name, I will ask next time) and NO sugars, NO cold drinks.
he was highly recommended and I trust his over 20 yrs experience and hope he is the answer to my prayers.

Anybody in Southern California - Los Angeles area intrested, let me know.


----------



## alison29

Wabblit said:


> Ohh sounds very chilled. Lovely! I'm going for reducing stress and anxiety that could be impacting ability to conceive. No blankets or music though :-(
> 
> Shes been practicing for 7 years apparently. She's very nice and seems to know her stuff so I'll just see how it goes. Def felt calmer today and easier to breath it seems as carry stress on my chest. Thanks ladies xx


Hi Wabbit I get that feeling in my chest too especially around pms time it is stuck chi they say from liver stagnation. Your liver is working hard to prepare for af and so functions even harder then the rest of the time. Apparently this happens a lot but not is normal.


----------



## hockey24

Alright, you ladies have sold me! I went for a consultation this morning with a clinic that specializes in fertility. I have my first session on Saturday!

The doc said under the right treatment plan, you can increase your IVF success rate by 10%. SOLD!


----------



## Wabblit

hockey24 said:


> Alright, you ladies have sold me! I went for a consultation this morning with a clinic that specializes in fertility. I have my first session on Saturday!
> 
> The doc said under the right treatment plan, you can increase your IVF success rate by 10%. SOLD!

Yay!!!! Good luck :wave:


----------



## alison29

I think everyone that does IVF should give it a go if they feel unbalanced from stress and such. They gave out fliers at my RE for the clinics that did the fertility protocol. I am doing a more general treatment it seems right now but once i feel healthier on the whole i am going to ask the lady if she can do the fertilty needles. I am not balance yet though TMI alert I still had mega clotting with AF.


----------



## inkdchick

my acupucnturist has been qualified and practising for over 30 years now and she is brilliant at explaining everything and am really hoping this works for us going for session 10 in two weeks if im not pregnant by the end of this next week that is !


----------



## hockey24

Ok so I tried my first acupuncture on Saturday and I have to say, felt a bit wierd. I didn't realize that you just lay there for a while after they stick you. I started to go a little stir crazy! Does this get easier? I went first thing in the morning but wonder if I should go later in the day and hope that I fall asleep or something. 

It was great to have time to reflect and all but then I started reflecting on reflecting and I knew I was done!! :haha:


----------



## alison29

I try to meditate and work on mindful thinking while i am in there. BUT half the time i am checking out the other people in there and wishing they would cover their mouths when coughing or quit snoring. She puts a needle in the middle of my forehead that helps eventually calm down the mind. I have a sore throat now from the cougher last week. Hang in there. I think afternoon might be better when you are not so rested.


----------



## lilmamatoW

hockey24 said:


> Ok so I tried my first acupuncture on Saturday and I have to say, felt a bit wierd. I didn't realize that you just lay there for a while after they stick you. I started to go a little stir crazy! Does this get easier? I went first thing in the morning but wonder if I should go later in the day and hope that I fall asleep or something.
> 
> It was great to have time to reflect and all but then I started reflecting on reflecting and I knew I was done!! :haha:

I usually take the opportunity to catch a cat nap. :sleep: I love it, and am usually sad when the acupuncturist comes to get me.


----------



## googly

hockey24 said:


> Ok so I tried my first acupuncture on Saturday and I have to say, felt a bit wierd. I didn't realize that you just lay there for a while after they stick you. I started to go a little stir crazy! Does this get easier? I went first thing in the morning but wonder if I should go later in the day and hope that I fall asleep or something.
> 
> It was great to have time to reflect and all but then I started reflecting on reflecting and I knew I was done!! :haha:

Hey hockey, yeah it took me about 10-15 sessions to get used to that! I am slightly hyperactive - must be multi-tasking at all times - so just lying there drove me nuts. I started squirreling in my iPhone so I could have a play while in there... but I think that's prrrrrobably a no no!! :haha:

Happy to report though, that it does get easier, and the last 3 sessions I have totally just fallen asleep! That *could* be something to do with the boot camp I've been on the last 3 weeks mind you :haha:

Anyway... I feel ya!


----------



## Nikki Leigh

hockey24 said:


> It was great to have time to reflect and all but then I started reflecting on reflecting and I knew I was done!! :haha:

 :haha:

This made me LOL! Yes, some days I'm a little anxious and I can't seem to relax. But most of the time, I get into the mood of it about 5-6 minutes into the treatment. It has helped (me) to use this time to pray, not about TTC specifically, but just general praise and worship. I usually end up falling asleep! :dohh:

I'm on a three month acupuncture (and herbs), natropath (and supplements), massage program with folks specializing in women's health and fertility. I go once weekly for acupuncture and massage. I don't know if I'll get a BFP, but I'm certainly enjoying the process. My chart has changed in time I've been doing it and my OV day and pulse have changed as well. :thumbup:


----------



## hockey24

I am going again tomorrow night so hoping after a full day of work, I'll be able to doze off a little. 

I'm on a twice a week plan for 8 weeks so hopefully I get used to it quick! 

Googly - I think I would pass out after doing boot camp! You must have energy flowing all over the place! :winkwink:

Nikki - I like the idea of a massage with the plan! Now that would be totally relaxing if I knew a massage was involved too! :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Found it!

sorry ladies, I know that was random LOL...I was just looking for this thread ;-)


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Found it!
> 
> sorry ladies, I know that was random LOL...I was just looking for this thread ;-)

haha :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Found it!
> 
> sorry ladies, I know that was random LOL...I was just looking for this thread ;-)
> 
> haha :thumbup:Click to expand...

Jodes I hope mine give results quick...I see some here going on and on...My husband would kill me LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Found it!
> 
> sorry ladies, I know that was random LOL...I was just looking for this thread ;-)
> 
> haha :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Jodes I hope mine give results quick...I see some here going on and on...My husband would kill me LOLClick to expand...

i've seen the benefits after 6 weeks some take longer. I've been doing it for 8 weeks now treatment once a week :thumbup: i'm being treated just before ovulation and then for implantation :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Found it!
> 
> sorry ladies, I know that was random LOL...I was just looking for this thread ;-)
> 
> haha :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Jodes I hope mine give results quick...I see some here going on and on...My husband would kill me LOLClick to expand...
> 
> i've seen the benefits after 6 weeks some take longer. I've been doing it for 8 weeks now treatment once a week :thumbup: i'm being treated just before ovulation and then for implantation :hugs:Click to expand...

Well lets see what my lady has to say on Friday


----------



## peacebaby

In Vitro Fertilization Aided By Acupuncture (British Medical Journal):

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/96619.php

:thumbup:


----------



## alison29

I had another treatment today it just so happens i excercised before hand and I always break out in all these red bumps on my arms and legs (I call it heat rash) so she notices it and we talked about. Turns helps with another part of my diagnosis liver stagnation with excess heat. I eat too much chocolate and repress my anger goes hand in hand with excess heat. I go through a 20$ bottle of herbs in two weeks so I am going to the treatments every other week now. If the herbs make me less of a head case then it's worth it it could take up to 2 months to notice the difference.

Peacebaby so you have any news? I see your mood is shocked??


----------



## lilmamatoW

So, I went in last Monday (10/31) for what I thought was my 8w0d scan...but then it turns out that the baby with a HB :happydance: measured 7w2d, which means that I probably ovulated 5 days later than I thought...which may not seem like a big deal, but it just so turns out that I ovulated right after my first full week of acupuncture treatment (which at the time was trying to get my system working normally and ovulating normally again). A few cycles ago, I had a monitored cycle where everything looked like it was growing (follicle) and then when I went in for the CD20 progesterone test...nothing...annovulation. So, perhaps I was headed for another month of annovulation. I am coming to believe that acupuncture was the "kick" that my system needed to ovulate--even if a little late.

I am still going for treatments 2x week and feel pretty good...and I love how extra relaxed I feel after each session.


----------



## Jodes2011

lilmamatoW said:


> So, I went in last Monday (10/31) for what I thought was my 8w0d scan...but then it turns out that the baby with a HB :happydance: measured 7w2d, which means that I probably ovulated 5 days later than I thought...which may not seem like a big deal, but it just so turns out that I ovulated right after my first full week of acupuncture treatment (which at the time was trying to get my system working normally and ovulating normally again). A few cycles ago, I had a monitored cycle where everything looked like it was growing (follicle) and then when I went in for the CD20 progesterone test...nothing...annovulation. So, perhaps I was headed for another month of annovulation. I am coming to believe that acupuncture was the "kick" that my system needed to ovulate--even if a little late.
> 
> I am still going for treatments 2x week and feel pretty good...and I love how extra relaxed I feel after each session.

i really enjoy it :thumbup: so glad everything is going well with your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

CONGRATULATIONS lilmamatoW, fantastic news glad to see acupuncture works im 9 months into having it and well its not worked yet and im running out of time giving it til im 45 which is dec 28th this year yikess!!! but not worrying about it if it works it works if it dont then ive given it a good go over the last 4 years so but well done you happy and healthy 9 months hun xxx


----------



## Havmercy

Mbababy said:


> I did acupuncture 2-3x/week when I was TTC. I got my BFP about 5 weeks after starting it. It definitely helped me feel more relaxed about the whole thing. I really think it had something to do with ultimately getting the BFP.
> 
> Unfortunately, now that I'm pregnant, I'm extremely sensitive to the needles, so I haven't been able to have treatment (mostly for anxiety at this point).
> 
> Good luck on your treatment Jodes!!

I'm so happy to read your post. I started acupuncture in September 2011. I changed acupuncturist when i realized the current lady didn't offer me any hope.:shrug: She kept stressing donor eggs like the RE.:growlmad: I found an acupuncturist who works for at The fertile Soul retreats for Dr. Randine Lewis, author of The Infertility Cure. :happydance:


----------



## Lucky7s

I all! I started acupuncture 10 days ago.. going once a week. She gave me an herbal tea to drink (Disgusting). I cut out sugar, white flour, alcohol, and dairy.. because I actually have candida symptoms. It was rough for a week, but I'm starting to feel much better. 
My question to you all is if you've experienced any erratic temps? Mine are all up and down right now. Kinda making me crazy, but starting opks today so I make sure I ovulate when I usually do, if I do.
I take my temps same time every morning 6am. I haven't been drinking.. I have had some restless nights as the tea was making my stomach rumble. That's about it.

thx


----------



## peacebaby

Havmercy said:


> I am so happy to read your post. I started acupuncture in September 2011. I changed acupuncturist when i realized the current lady didn't offer me any hope.:shrug: She kept stressing donor eggs like the RE.:growlmad: I found an acupuncturist who works for at The fertile Soul retreats for Dr. Randine Lewis, author of The Infertility Cure. :happydance:

hi havmercy
I've been Dr. Randine Lewis's book and I think it is excellent. She explains the TCM diagnoses in detail and which meridian points are related to each diagnoses. My acu lady told me to follow the nutritional advice in the book related to my diagnosis and I found it very helpful.

inkdchick
It may be worth it to check that the acupuncturist has specific fertility related experience.

Luck7s
great that you're feeling better.sorry I've never temp'd but I'm sure someone who does may be of help.


----------



## Annamal755

Acupuncture is great. I went my last pregnancy the entire time as well as postpartum. I was suffering greatly from the beginning with severe acid reflux and miserable mood swings. I have GERD but my dr took me down in dosage on my PPI, so therefore I had to get some kind of help for the pain of the reflux. I developed a great relationship wth the acupuncturist, she saw me twice a week throughout most of the pregnancy, the relief I would get from the reflux was marked for several days and when it would start to get bad again, it would be tme for another appointment. She also helped with balancing hormones so my crying jags and emotional outbursts were a little less. that was a BIG plus for me considering at the time I owned TWO business and was flipping out at my employees for every little thing. As the pregnancy progressed she also helped with the severe anemia I had( building the blood) and the hip pain and carpal tunnel syndrome.She worked a lot on my immune system too, so I would catch every little cold going around. i stayed healthy the entire 9 mths!I wound up being overdue and she was helping with inducing labor too( of course only with midwife approval and at a safe time-- I wound up delivering a week late. She also taught me and my husband at the time pressure points for pain relief during labor. 
It is definitely worth every penny. i am now 5 weeks pregnant and my first acupuncture appt is next week.


----------

